# Dan!!!



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey @danathome it looks like you're going to be under the gun for two days running. Even though it's been 8 years since I left that behind I still remember the feeling of helplessness. 

Stay safe, you, Kimmi and the non humans in your pack.

For those that want a decent way to see where tornadoes are or predicted I go to this website: tornado hq - tornado tracker and current tornado warnings


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Hey @danathome it looks like you're going to be under the gun for two days running. Even though it's been 8 years since I left that behind I still remember the feeling of helplessness.
> 
> Stay safe, you, Kimmi and the non humans in your pack.
> 
> For those that want a decent way to see where tornadoes are or predicted I go to this website: tornado hq - tornado tracker and current tornado warnings


Stay safe guys.


----------

